# Please help identify



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

I just picked up this bike and I am super excited to find out info on it. Any help is greatly appreciated. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2015)

All I know is I like it too. Nice and tall!


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 4, 2015)

The bars are way cool!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2015)

you're super excited???? I just soiled my shorts!!! bars and rear tire are beyond words....... that means I'd like the tire....ha.


----------



## delectans (Sep 4, 2015)

Bars and gearing possibly set up for early hill climb racing?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice ribbed front tire! Rear wheel is 40 spoke? Decal badge? Very small dia bb and long spindly stays, reinforced dropouts? What type of coaster? Very wide rear hoop. 1" tubing maybe 1895 sprinter? Coolness


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Nice ribbed front tire! Rear wheel is 40 spoke? Decal badge? Very small dia bb and long spindly stays, reinforced dropouts? What type of coaster? Very wide rear hoop. 1" tubing maybe 1895 sprinter? Coolness




It's a model A coaster not sure on the spoke count. No badge or holes for one. The top bar is super small compared to anything I've seen. To be quite honest I've never seen a bike quite like this one. Hoping someone here can add some insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 4, 2015)

Is the one behind it yours too?


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes it is ! Luckyfind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2015)

Could it be a Waverley?


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Is the one behind it yours too?










Unfortunately I spent all the money I was going to spend at the iron ranch swap. So I won't be attending this year. But I think it was worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

luckyfind said:


> Unfortunately I spent all the money I was going to spend at the iron ranch swap. So I won't be attending this year. But I think it was worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Boulevard model 1901


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

I found two hole where a head badge was. They measure 2.5"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2015)

Rear wheel has forty spokes front wheel has 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you done did good! Nice original complete additions.


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 5, 2015)

Every time you add another photo of this interesting bike I scratch my head - sure is an unusual specimen.


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2015)

Very lucky find, Lucky Find.


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 5, 2015)

Love the red sucker tread tire. Looks to be in very good shape. Let me know. Thought those bars where my eye playing tricks on me. Lucky find luckyfind!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice find! Perhaps 1894-95 or so. ~ 30 inch wheels at one time?? ~

Even with-out a badge, it's a cool display!


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 6, 2015)

delectans said:


> Bars and gearing possibly set up for early hill climb racing?




Just wondering if you know or have any resources on hill climb racing. I have found very little in my search for pictures and articles. Your quote was the first time I've ever heard of hill climb races. It sounds reasonable the way the bike is set up. I hope to know the story of this killer machine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 6, 2015)

I've seen racers geared this low called "sprinters" in old literature. 
This is the only set of bars I've seen like this, could be race specific I will keep an eye on ye old photo hunt.

Arthur Zimmerman on a "sprinter"


----------



## Lux Low (Sep 6, 2015)

Similar construction to my Sterling, The Spindle bolt on the Sterling 3 piece cranks is a tear drop looking, thats a good give away 
You can Check Here


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 7, 2015)

Doing a little cleaning I found two numbers on the left top side of the crank housing 9 3. Could this be the year of the bike?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delectans (Sep 8, 2015)

Hill climb cycle racing was popular in Europe in the 1880s, as evidenced by the oldest continuing cycle race in the world, the Catford Hill Climb:

http://www.catfordcc.co.uk/hillclimb/history.aspx?sm=21_4

The Catford Cycling Club history refers to the particular popularity of hill climbs:  http://www.catfordcc.co.uk/AboutCC/115Years.aspx?sm=13_2

Hill climb cycle racing is essentially a time trial up a designated road course lined by spectators.  Early motorcycle and automobile hill climbs were also very popular in Europe, with the first hill climb originating in La Turbie, France in January, 1897.

Your bike's beautiful and unique bars, with its tall stem, flat bar distinctly separated from the "drops", and gearing all seem to be specialized adaptations for a climbing machine.  The typical racers of the day(as with your other bike in the background), whether for track or road, would have had bars with a continuous sweeping downward curve.  On a climb racers would generally want to keep hands up higher on the flat part of the bars, with an occasional stint down in the drops to change pedaling posture. 

Speaking here from the painful memories of a former road racer who was a sprint specialist and not a climbing specialist.


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 8, 2015)

delectans said:


> Hill climb cycle racing was popular in Europe in the 1880s, as evidenced by the oldest continuing cycle race in the world, the Catford Hill Climb:
> 
> http://www.catfordcc.co.uk/hillclimb/history.aspx?sm=21_4
> 
> ...




Great thanks for the info. I greatly appreciate it. Always nice to find out info on one of my beloved bicycle. So happy you shared thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

